# glow in the dark puppy



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.discovery.com/animals/beagle-dog-glows-green-110801.html


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Must have glowing dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now he can chase the glow-in-the-dark cat


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We use to have a big black dog that I'd trip over or step on in the dark. That glowing thing could come in handy.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> We use to have a big black dog that I'd trip over or step on in the dark. That glowing thing could come in handy.


haha true, hadn't thought of that!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

a lightstick in the rear end works just fine in my house...for ALL of us, not just the dog.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> a lightstick in the rear end works just fine in my house...for ALL of us, not just the dog.


lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Look, Momma! I'm a firefly!"


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Now see, Paul Revere could have used a puppy like this instead of a lantern to signal the troops.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"One puppy if by land, two if by sea..."


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Ooohhh this is better than an Oompa Loompa! I want one!!!


----------

